# Ew ew ew ew What is this?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Please excuse the crappy picture. 

Grump has been acting like he had something in his mouth for some time now. I have been feeding him metro laced food for the past few weeks as a precaution to whatever killed my female. I am guessing it was this. I fed him, and as he chowed down, he kept chewing then spat this thing out. 


It was still alive *y2

Thoughts as to what it could be?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like a fly larva. I find this in my feed tons next to mosquito larvae. They have a long tail, like rats. But with me they have not made a loss.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh gross! Well, now you know why he was so grumpy..not sure what that is though..LOL


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's grody, whatever it is. Just thinking about it living in Grump's mouth gives me the willies.


----------



## zero112011 (Jun 24, 2013)

looks like a caterpillar!! What ever it is I probably would of turned inside out when I saw it!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could that be a Cadis fly larvae???

have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm could be. We did determine it is a fly larvae but how it got into the tank is a question still unanswered. I keep the tank on lock down, gaps in the back plastic strip covered in tape. He may have come in on a catappa leaf.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In most cases comes as something in with the Tubifex


----------

